# What does it mean if a girl hides her relationship status from you?



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Naturally you are going to assume she is single if she doesn't outright tell you she has someone. But what if you know she has a boyfriend, she never told you and constantly flirts with you. You know the typical hangs onto your arms, constantly finds an excuse to touch you and whispers in your ears instead of just talking normally.

Why must girls always play this cat and mouse game of who wants it the most? What would you do in this scenario? I don't know if I am making sense. I haven't slept in like 30 hours. I should really crash and go to sleep.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Possibilities:

- she likes you
- she likes the attention
- she likes you _and_ the attention
- she just likes to be flirty because it is fun, and maybe she doesn't find her boyfriend an interesting subject of conversation


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

elvin jones said:


> Naturally you are going to assume she is single if she doesn't outright tell you she has someone. But what if you know she has a boyfriend, she never told you and constantly flirts with you. You know the typical hangs onto your arms, constantly finds an excuse to touch you and whispers in your ears instead of just talking normally.
> 
> Why must girls always play this cat and mouse game of who wants it the most? What would you do in this scenario? I don't know if I am making sense. I haven't slept in like 30 hours. I should really crash and go to sleep.


i wouldnt put to much emotional investment into her. quoted for the mouth of bobby light - shes a dirty girl, shes a dirty girl !


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd assume that she wants to keep her options open, or that she's not looking at all.

But I assume a lot of things.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

She's probably just one of those girls who flirt with everyone. There's girls like that who flirt with my bf even though they have their own bf.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

It means she's a dishonest person.



Now, that doesn't mean that's all she is and that doesn't define the entire circumstance but...still.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Why question it, go with the flow until a reason to hit the brakes surfaces. She may not be happy with her current bf or she tryna make him jealous. You won't know unless you ride it out or straight up ask her what the deal is.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I wouldn't give a ****.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

elvin jones said:


> You know the typical hangs onto your arms, *constantly finds an excuse to touch you* and whispers in your ears instead of just talking normally.


I don't know, but this part reminds me of this guy who would touch my arm multiple times whenever he talks to me. I don't know what his deal is either. Superstitious behavior? Weird compulsion? Picking at invisible lint? :?


----------



## anhedonic (Dec 19, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> I wouldn't give a ****.


QFT


----------



## nicia (Feb 19, 2011)

BobtheSaint:1059835445 said:


> I wouldn't give a ****.


Me either....fk em -_-


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I used to know one like this. They're bad news. Phony. Fake.

Run, man. Run like the wind.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Col said:


> She's probably just one of those girls who flirt with everyone. There's girls like that who flirt with my bf even though they have their own bf.


Actually she is very stand offish and closed off to others. I'd like to think that we just get along but something tells me she has other intentions. Maybe. I am not the best at judging people's motives.



pita said:


> Possibilities:
> 
> - she likes you
> - she likes the attention
> ...


To tell you the truth I think she is just trying to make some one else jealous. But I can't be sure. I do not want to be a pawn in this game but who knows if I am just over thinking it. :um


----------



## sonkel (Apr 16, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> Actually she is very stand offish and closed off to others. I'd like to think that we just get along but something tells me she has other intentions. Maybe. I am not the best at judging people's motives.
> 
> To tell you the truth I think she is just trying to make some one else jealous. But I can't be sure. I do not want to be a pawn in this game but who knows if I am just over thinking it. :um


People have a habit of reading into intentions the way that they would desire them to be, even if the reality is not so pleasant.

The only way to avoid being a pawn in her game, and to her it is a game, is to outright refuse to be played at all.


----------

